# finally picked a breeder



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Decided on going with mike diehl now trying to decided on which litter. There's bona and irmus or vita and max ze most likely go with the max litter


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

:thumbup:

Do you mind explaining why you would choose one litter over the other? Do you know the parents, is it the pedigree, or is it something else?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Both stud dogs have there schH3 but max is the 2010 and 2011 usca gsd national champion that's why im leaning towards him


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

is he expecting litters soon? looking around for one early next year around feb march?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes one was bred this week and the other will be bred next week I think he said.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Nate Harves from Sportwaffen bred his girl Jenny to Max(Art) as well. That could be another breeding to look at if you're interested in Max.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 24, 2011)

We have visited a few schutzhund clubs around here in chicago and pretty much anyone you talk to recommends Mike Diehl so you cant go wrong.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

He seems like a great guy can't wait to actually meet him


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Have you met Max?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Not yet


----------

